# VIDEO - Knukonceptz KNF60 Distribution Block - Car Audio Fabrication First Look



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

As you guys well know car audio is an ever changing hobby. You may decide to add an amp to your install, or a secondary battery, and there is nothing more frustrating than having to completely re-do your install just to add an additional electrical component. If you take the time to make fiberglass bezels or beauty panels for your wire distribution the thought of making a change to that distribution is terrifying, as you would then have to redo all of your work. 

Well now these worries are a thing of the past! Check out my video review of the Knukonceptz KNF60 distribution block.

If you would like an additional product reviewed in the future let me know!

Mark

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R4MAafSoQs


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

Nice review Mark. Thanks!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanx for the review Mark! I was wondering WTF this was on their site. The picture does no justice.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Great review and big plus to Knu. I have been really happy with all of their stuff I have used. This new distro is now on my list for a new build.


----------

